# Arc 2050 XXK



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

I recently sold this nice little MADE IN USA Arc 2050 XXK. I bought it used, and used it for 6 months to run an Arc 8 (V1 - also Made in USA). I was somewhat sad to part with it, but it was sitting idle for 3 years. The birthsheet said 118WX2 @ 2 ohms stereo.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just curious, what makes you think "Made in the USA?" I know at least the board had to come from Korea (UBuy).


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

OK "Assembled in USA from foreign and domestic parts". It stated on the amp and box. That's still a "bonus" when I'm buying.


----------

